# Identifying Rem 1100 and 870 barrels??



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to visually tell the difference between a Remington 1100 barrel and an 870 barrel? From what I've researched, they are not supposed to be interchangeable. Does this mean each barrel won't physically fit in the other receiver?

Just bought a Wingmaster and I'm looking for other barrels so......is there a way to tell the difference just by looking if I don't happen to have my gun with me. The barrels I have seen don't actually say "870 Barrel" or "1100 Barrel". They do have markings.....but they pretty much mean nothing to me.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have an 870 and an 1187. The 1100 will have a small hole on the bottom of the barrel. The 870 will not. Also i think the 1100 barrel will be longer where it goes into the receiver. Hope this helps.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Hop. I just got back from looking at them at Gander and you're right. The partial "stub" on the receiver end of the barrel, where it actually goes into the receiver, is an inch or so longer on the 1100's, and the "stub" isn't notched like the 870's. Don't know about the hole you're talking about, but the ring that fits over the magazine tube is also about twice as long on the 1100 as the 870, and the ring is notched on the 1100's.

Pretty simple to tell them apart just by looking at them once you see the differences. 

That is what I saw when looking at the new ones in the store. Maybe if you have both models...you can verify my findings.


----------

